
Google Launches Yahoo-Google Facts Site - Anon84
http://searchengineland.com/080925-124042.php
======
mdasen
I'm sure Google's view is completely unbiased ;-).

Being realistic, is Google's advertising methodology that much better than
Yahoo's that (even after Google takes a cut of the profits) Yahoo will earn
significantly greater income? This just seems like a way for Google to ward
off a threat to their dominance. "Don't worry Yahoo, it'll be ok. We'll pay
you lots of money to stunt your growth."

Google's even done this to Yahoo before. Remember when Yahoo outsourced search
to Google? Now Google wants them to outsource their ads to Google so that a)
they're less attractive to Microsoft, b) they have money to placate
shareholders away from a Microsoft buyout, c) their drive to complete their
own next-gen internal ad system is diminished, d) all of the above!

I'm just not a fan of it. Google's a great company, but their investors want
them to be the Microsoft of the online world - a world that (typically)
doesn't have the same customer lock-in.

~~~
Anon84
_b) they have money to placate shareholders away from a Microsoft buyout,_

 _c) their drive to complete their own next-gen internal ad system is
diminished_

You can also look at it the other way around. Now they have money to invest in
developing their own next gen internal ad system. With the advantage that they
probably learn a thing or two from using google's.

